# Side Scan transducer mount for Pontoon



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I am wanting to buy a new fishfinder/gps. I have a new Bennington Tritoon and am concerned with the engine blocking some of the side scan if I mount this on the tab welded onto the outside pontoon. From looking at pictures of where people mount these on regular fishing boats doesn't seem like it will be a problem. Before I spend the extra money does anyone have any experience with SI transducer mounted on a pontoon. Pictures and experience would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Your concern is valid. I know a man whose side scan is blocked by his engine.

Can you post any pictures of the area around engine from underneath looking upward?

Mine is not a tritoon, but rather a fiberglass V. I attached the side/down scan transducer underneath where the red arrow points, and it is protected in my opinion by the hull in front of it. I felt very lucky to have a flat and level surface for it. Down scan and side scan doesn't work at over about 8 mph of so. If you have anyplace to mount ahead of engine that will be in the water at slow speed I think it would work.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a pontoon that stays in the water all the time and this is how I mounted mine. You will notice that the motor seems to block the transducer but all that is needed is a little tilt and it will shoot just fine. 

The handle is to remove the transducer at the end of the day from within the boat


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I don't have any pictures but will after this weekend. I will try to take several angles. From what I am reading the SI only works at slower speeds so worse case scenario I just trim up the engine a bit to give it more room. Does anyone have a diagram of the sonar trajectory from a side scan transducer?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Personally I think that is low enough and to the side enough that if the engine is in the way at all it would be very little. I believe you are in good shape. Others with more knowledge can chime in.


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I spent some time searching the net and found two good pictures of my exact boat. Let me know what you all think if side scan should be ok mounted on the tab you see on the left outer **** in these pictures.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is definitely where I would mount. It is basic, simple and strong. It appears Bennington welded on that bracket for that purpose. You may need to find some plate or angle or something to attach to the boat bracket to get your depth just right. Maybe check out this site too: http://www.transducershieldandsaver.com/home/

Did you notice how *archersfin* has his regular sonar transducer deeper in the water than his downscan/sidescan transducer. That makes perfect sense. The regular sonar one should have the bottom of the transducer slightly lower than boat bottom by 1/4 inch or so. But since the sidescan only works at slower speeds that long transducer can be set not quite so deep and get a little protection protection from your boat.

This, like every post I make, is just an opinion.


----------

